# CO2, ferts, which first?



## new2tanks (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi,

I have a low tech tank (10g, excel everyday, no ferts, 2.6 wpg of cf light) with moderate plant mass (java moss, bacopa carolina, anubias, crypts, two amazon swords). I have noticed slow slow growth in my tank which has been fine thus far. My plants sometimes go through periods where they show signs of some nutrient defencies (from what ive read here) such as pin holes, browning etc.Lately everythings been okay.

for a newbie like me, interested in more dense lush growth should i pursue the DIY CO2 route BEFORE going down the ferts route or vice versa or both?

Thanks.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would go with adding CO2 first. Adding fertilizer nutrients may led to problems since you don't plan on upgrading your lighting which drives plant uptake rates. Adding DIY CO2 will less likely result in algae growth or plant issues. 

-John N.


----------



## new2tanks (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks for your reply.

Im just trying to figure out what to do for my tank.
I imagine CO2 would be a good idea for my tank as im starting to see here and there a few strands of bba.. . 

Your 10g looks great btw. (no wonder with the pressurized co2!)

N.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm going to take a little different route than what John suggested. If you're already adding Excel as a carbon source and are noticing nutrient deficiencies, then I think you should add some ferts. I once had the set up you describe and I would do my 50% weekly water changes and add macros at that time to bring up levels to around 10-15ppm NO3 and 2-3 ppm PO4. I added micros 3-4X a week. No algae issues, and plants were healthy, though they grew fairly slowly. 

Adding CO2 will always be beneficial. But my concern is if you're already seeing deficiencies, you need to address them somehow.

My 2 cents worth.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I personally would go with both ferts and C02. I would go ahead and start fertilization and get C02 injection going ASAP!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm with trenac, get both at the same time.


----------



## new2tanks (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their input.
The thing is, a few months back I was concerned about the deficiences and debating what to do..then they sort of started disseapering after a while and growth was slowish but steady.
Now I see my tank being hit by a slight tufts of bba here and there.(deficiencies are way less pronounced).
So im wondering what to add to make it better .interesting to hear all different opinions though.
what will happen to the deficiences if I go ahead with the DIY co2? will they be more magnified or reduced? 

Thanks again!


----------



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

If you just add co2 you will get faster growth of your plants but more signs of deficiancy. You will have lush bright green growth in your bunched plants but in that growth you will see brown spots. 

If it is your swords that are showing the deficiancy try some root tabs. 

I would recommend you get a fert schedule and stick to it. If you start getting algae growth then you will need to look to CO2. 

It would probally be cheaper in the long run if you would get a form of Co2 other that excel.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*$16 for Natural Plant system at Big Al's*

I just saw that the Natural Plant System is on sale at Big Al's for $16, I've run that on a 10 gallon with the same lighting you have and it was great.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you add C02 it will improve plant growth but will increase plant dificiency, unless you also increase fertilization. The main thing is to have a balance between both so you can have lush plant growth without dificiency's.


----------



## new2tanks (Mar 22, 2006)

anonapersona said:


> I just saw that the Natural Plant System is on sale at Big Al's for $16, I've run that on a 10 gallon with the same lighting you have and it was great.


Thanks for all the great info guys.

Anonapersona, Are you talking about this system?

Plant Gro Co2 Natural System at Big Al's Online

Its unfortunately not marked down for Canadian customers.

thanks though.


----------

